# How to debug a sudden desktop freeze without error messages

## nagmat84

I recently installed a new Radeon R9 380 and use the amdgpu driver. My desktop system is a Plasma/KDE 5 environment. My desktop suddenly freezes, no input (mouse, keyboard, ACPI events) is possible. I still can login via ssh from another box and run some commands but I do not see any error messages. Dmesg, .xsession-erros, Xorg.0.log, journalctl are all clean.

If I try to shutdown via ssh I am kicked of from the ssh session (obviously) but the box is is not powered off. Somewhere during the shutdown process the box gets stuck. All the time I still see the frozen desktop. The only option is to forcefully power off the PC by pressing the power button for 3sec. After a reboot there are no errors in any log.

I prevalently use amd64 stable with some exception, because amdgpu needs llvm 3.9 and this again depends on mesa 13.x.y. which both are still marked as ~amd64.

I guess the problem is somehow related to the graphic card, a hardware and/or driver problem. I really would like to file a bug report but at the moment I do not have a glimpse of information what probably could go wrong and I need a point to start with.

----------

## sebaro

What do you do when it happens?

Try with a light wm, like openbox, see if this still happens. If not, probably is caused by Plasma desktop effects.

----------

